# african dwarf frog with spots



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

my ADF has white spots on his knees is this normal of the species?


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

ive been serching all day and every other website has car instructions for these frogs!!! some say 6.8 ph others say 7.4, some say ok with fish others say toxic! I dont get it what do i go by, i could by a book but how can i trust that! does anybody have experience with these frogs or even currentley own them? i just need to know if my params are ok and what im feeding them is ok, also whats with them being toxic to other fish???


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

ok so the frog died this morning i have no clue why bu now im noticing white spots on my angel fishes fins and the tips look like there covered in a white film!!! the largest of the spots is a little ball where a dwarf puffer no longer in the tank took a nip at her tail should i be worried or is this normal to recovery????????


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

What are your water params? Can you post a picture of the angelfish with the problems?
The ADF doesn't get ick... and they are not toxic to the fish. ADF are a tropical species of dwarf frog, can live in pH of anywhere from 6.5 - 8.0 safely, but it is important to acclimate them properly, especially if the pH from where they were purchased is different than that of your tank. The best food for them is live black worms. The ADF doesn't have very good eyesight, and if the food isn't moving, they have a difficult time in finding it. Most other foods go unnoticed long enough to break down and pollute the water. Between this possibility and the frog dying, it is possible that your water params have jumped... and the stress of this could cause ick to plague the fish in the tank. Without more information and a picture of the angelfish, there isn't much anyone can do to help you.
The info we need:
Size of the tank, how long it has been set up, water params (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH), temp, how much decoration? 
What other fish are in the tank? How many? What kind of filter are you using? How often are you doing water changes? Do you have a quarantine tank set up?
Anything else you can think to tell us....


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

i know what killed them my ammonia is 4.0 whoa! ive done a 60 percent water change and added some stress zyme. ive also dropped a single drop of melaluca oil in the tank, its been about 5 days now and all spots diappeared with in hours. her fins are more full than ever now shes really doing very weel considering the ammonia levels. the algea eater is not a happy camper although hes been eating more than usual. my two noens and two roseys seem to be fine. before my last frog passed i had him in a isolated tank with my shrimp, he tried eating the shrimp and killed it. so it seems my tank has done its own population control. i have a rather large decoration that takes up almost half the tanks size. it has a air pump on it which i thought would help the cyclation of the tank. i now see that the majority of the extra food is under that, could this be why my ammonias not budging? the rest of the params are 0 for both nitrat and nitrate my ph is at 7.8 but i figured this is because of the reading of 4.0 on my ammonia. its a ten gallon tank with two fish that will deffinetley out grow it. and for others that wont get more than an inch and a half. i dont have a digital camera to take pictures but plan on investing in one soon.


----------

